# MK4 caliper conversion kits back in stock, with stainless steel lines



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, with stainless steel lines*

Mk4 caliper conversion kits with ECS, DOT approved, vinyle covered stainless steel brake lines are finally back in stock. You may buy the complete kit or just the line/banjo kit.








http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...e=2.0
Line/Banjo Kit








http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...e=2.0


_Modified by ECS Tuning-Tom at 6:23 PM 10-9-2005_


----------



## coraggio (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I just received this kit and it did not come with the banjo bolts. Have they been overlooked during shipping? If so, can they be sent ASAP? The bolts are seemingly very difficult to find. Thx.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (coraggio)*

Please email me your name & I will take care of you.

I know they are hard to find, we waited 4 months for these


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Do you have a line and banjo kit for the mkII w/ mk4 calipers?


----------



## Camp (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (coraggio)*

Will these fit a 91 Corrado?


----------



## 01goldie (May 30, 2003)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

If I buy this kit do I need to buy new slider pins?
Are the mk4 sliders the same as the mk3? 
And can I still use my same old carriers?
Thanks


----------



## AGRESIVE (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (01goldie)*

Nice to see you added the SS lines to this kit. I suggested this when I bought mine from you guys last year and couldn't get them anywhere.


----------



## vdubhp (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

What would be needed to put these on a b3 passat?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I just wanted to thank ECS for carrying the pre-flared hard brake lines w/ brake nuts on them, in all the varying lengths. Could not find them anywhere, and thought i was stuck having to get a huge spool or brake line, and flaring the ends and paying through the nose for stupid brake line nuts.
Just wanted to let ya know...


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (Banditt007)*

Your welcome
The search for the correct banjo's was not easy, held up the kit for over two months.
Tom


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Also, still trying to find what all cars these will fit on. 
We do know they will fit on all the following:
Mk3's
All corrado's
B3 & B4 chassis Passats
Cabrio's


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (01goldie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01goldie* »_If I buy this kit do I need to buy new slider pins?
Are the mk4 sliders the same as the mk3? 
And can I still use my same old carriers?
Thanks









I would like to know too, And, Are these Made by VW, or a knockoff?
The model says Lucas, I would like to know if those are what is shipped. 

Last concern,
I have a MKII and I am told these will fit my existing carriers. 
Please let us know, you will have an order if so. 

Cheers.


----------



## rmalak16v (Oct 20, 2002)

I'm looking to put a set of these on my Scirocco 16v. To install these calipers on my car (in the correct orientation, e-brake on the bottom and brake line on the top) the soft brake line needs to be longer then stock to reach from the bottom of the trailing arm to the top of the caliper. Are these brake lines long enough to do that? Thanks.
Sorry for the long post. IM me if you need more clarification.


----------



## Jason_White_A3_GTI (May 9, 2005)

So, shouldn't this come with MkIV Calipers as well???

Or do we use MkIII calipers with MkIV pads????
I am little confused, and in desperate need of this










_Modified by Jason_White_A3_GTI at 10:58 PM 4-1-2006_


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (DubPhreek)*

I commend these guys on havin such a setup at a very reasonable price. they will be here Wed, I will definitely let you guys know. 



_Modified by DubPhreek at 8:40 PM 4-1-2006_


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (DubPhreek)*

how come no one replaces part of the hard line in the rear along with the rubber. I ran like 44 inches or something for the rear brakes on mine.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Guys, These are Lucas brakes. Amazing quality Stainless lines, hell, they even clear coat the lines so as to keep the stainless lines clean!!
I have pictures, I painted mine BBQ black. 
holy moly, howevever the only thing is they shave the label off, which I took a sander to, and made perfectly smooth. 









more pics at http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2631563 








Bump to these guys. 


_Modified by DubPhreek at 3:49 PM 5-27-2006_


----------



## GTI16VFAN (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (DubPhreek)*

_Modified by GTI16VFAN at 9:53 AM 7-10-2006_


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (GTI16VFAN)*

Just put my kit on my Corrado, in combination with Wilwoods they are absolutly amaizing!!!!


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (DeckManDubs)*

I have a 98 jetta 10.1 on mind, fully urethaned, hr sport springs, boge turbogas struts, 15" mb motorsport rims with 195/50 falkens. 
My car stops on a dime. I like how it grabs ALOT more in the rear than the drums do, I had my drums adjusted well too.. 
my friends were like wow!!!!!!!! gotta love these, and the combination of brembos.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (DubPhreek)*
















A Belgian beer in a can?!?!? I would laugh if I ever saw Chimay, Duvel, Leffe, Hennepin or Delrium in can.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (tekstepvr6)*








I know huh?? I was like hey, lets check it out!
It was really nice. but.. bottle woulda done it better!


----------



## G.SUS (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

So what's the big deal with these calipers? Do they have a larger piston?


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: MK4 caliper conversion kits for MK3's are back in stock, w ... (G.SUS)*

They're signoficantly lighter than the iron ones from previous gens and are supposed to be less prone to freezing over time. I put them on with little effort, and yes they use the same pads for MKIII and MKIV's.
Nice upgrade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

